# Probleme mit HP Drucker



## chpa (21. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem HP DeskJet 970Cxi Drucker. Er druckt nur noch lila und rosa.... Es sieht so aus als fehlt die gelbe Farbe. Auch mit einer neuen Tintenpatrone fehlt die gelbe Farbe.

Was kann ich dagegen tun bzw. Woran liegt es

Mfg

Patte


----------



## TanTe (26. April 2005)

meistens am Druckkopf (wenn der hinueber ist kauf besser einen neuen Drucker. Ist meistens genau so Teuer)
manschmal an Windows/Druckertreiber bevor du das Ding wegschmeisst  oder f. ein paar Euros bei e-bay vercheckst klemm den vorher mal an einen anderen Rechner an.


----------

